
Fathom. Simple, Trustworthy Website Analytics. Built with Golang and Preact - tortilla
https://github.com/usefathom/fathom
======
mikece
> "The problem is this: _if we aren’t paying for the product, we are the
> product._ "

Can't underscore this enough. With Google Analytics we are Google's product,
feeding them tons of information about our business and clients and trusting
them not to be evil with the data.

